# I have a bow that's too much weight. Cant afford another



## Zerobeat4393 (Oct 24, 2015)

My bow is reduced as far as it can go "55#" but its too heavy for me still. I shot 100 arrows out of it yesterday, and of course my left deltoid is sore. I was wondering if I keep shooting 100 arrows a day will I be able to handle this pull weight eventually?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Possible, but you may also injure yourself and screw up your form. 100 arrows in one day is a lot for someone who is not used to the draw weight. There are several small muscles called the rotator cuff in the shoulder that can easily be injured by repetitive stress and over exertion. Damage one of these and you may need surgery before you can shoot again. 

Draw weight too high is one of the main culprits in developing bad shooting habits. If you are having any trouble at all drawing the bow when you are fresh, it's too high for you. 

You should shoot 100 arrows a day only after working up to it slowly. Even young and very strong archers should take it slowly since archery muscles are not developed by any other activity. It's too easy to injure yourself. I can tell you firsthand that dealing with an injury to archery muscles is no fun. You often have to quit shooting and go through surgery and/or physical therapy. Even then you may have weakened muscles that affect your form for the rest of your life.


----------



## Zerobeat4393 (Oct 24, 2015)

Bad shooting habits? Cant I just go back to shooting proper form when I'm strong enough?
And surgery? I'm not attempting 100lbs here, I'm not even straining it's just not like cutting butter is what I'm saying


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Zerobeat4393 said:


> Bad shooting habits? Cant I just go back to shooting proper form when I'm strong enough?
> And surgery? I'm not attempting 100lbs here, I'm not even straining it's just not like cutting butter is what I'm saying


What bow is this? There are ways to DROP the draw weight, with adjusting your cables to GROW the ATA longer.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

100 arrows is a lot. I can't shoot more than 35 without my bow arm turning to jello.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I have started building my strings longer and my cables longer. This works pretty good for reducing the maximum draw weight.


----------

